# Zoom Trick Worms



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys, 
This weekend me and a few buddies are gunna float the LMR. I was thinking about bringing along a rod or two, since these two dont fish and paddle real slow. I'll have plenty of time to fish. I recently got a package of Zoom Trick Worms and was wondering how they would perform on the LMR. Since their 6 3/4" long I'm thinking they may be a tad too long for smallmouth, but give me some input and it would be greatly appreciated. Any experience with these in the LMR or just in general is also appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

If the guys are paddling that slow, id be throwing crankbaits or spinners. If u r paddling long pools, id tow a good sized rapala behind the canoe. Trolling in a canoe works.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You could trim them down by 2"s or more to appeal to the smallies. Use it with a 1/8 oz weight. 

I did fish the river with a friend a few weeks ago he was using a trick worm and i was throwing craw imitations. We fished the same holes and he ended the night with no fish ( I did offer to let him use my lures) and I had about 10 smallmouth. 

Food for thought . . .



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a little bigger than what I usually throw for smallies but I would say try them as is first and if they're not producing then just cut an inch or two off the head end. They'll still perform just as well and might give you a better chance at hooking up with some smallies. 

Me and a buddy floated the LMR last week and after throwing everything we could possibly think of with no results we both ended up tying on rebel wee craws and started catching fish.


----------



## BassnPanfish (Jan 17, 2011)

BassAddict83 said:


> That's a little bigger than what I usually throw for smallies but I would say try them as is first and if they're not producing then just cut an inch or two off the head end. They'll still perform just as well and might give you a better chance at hooking up with some smallies.
> 
> Me and a buddy floated the LMR last week and after throwing everything we could possibly think of with no results we both ended up tying on rebel wee craws and started catching fish.


I have a few of those and I do not know what it is, I never seem to catch fish on the Rebel craw crankbaits. I used em exclusively for nearly one month last summer with a total of 5 fish off em. So I don't have much faith in them. Hopefully this summer will be a different story.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

BassnPanfish said:


> I have a few of those and I do not know what it is, I never seem to catch fish on the Rebel craw crankbaits. I used em exclusively for nearly one month last summer with a total of 5 fish off em. So I don't have much faith in them. Hopefully this summer will be a different story.


They are just like any other lure in the fact that they have their time and place. It really just depends on what the fish are focused on. There have been times (like this morning for me) where the fish wouldn't touch it. Other times it works really well. Smallmouth can be pretty picky eaters. You just gotta keep an open mind.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Trick worms are a little big in my opinion. I have had sucess with the smaller zoom finess worms in grn pumpkin with red flake. Good luck.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

A smallmouth can eat a fairly large lure. Though a 7" trickworm wouldn't be my first choice. Use a black spinnerbait with a single Colorado blade or a silver/black floating rapala. After that I would go with a 3" green pumpkin tube. But if you only have or wish to fish the trickworms by all means try them. I may trim an inch or two off the front end though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've read four or five studies on what stream smallmouth eat in LMR sized streams. In two they studied the size of crayfish prefered by smallmouth. Both studies concluded smallies consistently prefered crayfish in the 1 1/4 inch to 1 3/4 inch range over those bigger or smaller, even the bigger smallmouth. The others were on baitfish sizes prefered which was in the three to four inch range. One interesting fact was that smallmouth ate mostly minnows in the spring since the crayfish left were all very large and over the course of the spring and summer switched from a diet of 70 percent minnows in early spring to one of 70 percent crayfish by early fall. (roostertails, minnow plugs early, grubs, jigs as the year goes on) You might catch some smallmouth on a big plastic worm like that but you are limiting your chances of success. Plus your not going to catch saugeye, rock bass, drum, or any of the other fish that will hit a smaller bait. I think a grub or roostertail will net you three or four times the fish at least.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Great info oldstinkyguy! thanks!


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

oldstinkyguy, do you happen to have any links to those studys if they happen to be published online???? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

RCall said:


> oldstinkyguy, do you happen to have any links to those studys if they happen to be published online???? It would be much appreciated.


SELECTIVE PREDATION, OPTIMAL FORAGING, AND THE. PREDATOR-PREY INTERACTION BETWEEN. FISH AND CRAYFISH by Stephens, David W.

Trophic Basis of Production of Stream-Dwelling Smallmouth Bass, Rock Bass, and Flathead Catfish in Relation to Invertebrate Bait Harvest by Michael J. Roella & Donald J. Orth

Behavioral Response of Crayfish to a Fish Predator by John J. Magnuson & Roy Stein

these are three great ones, you will have to try and find them online yourself,
I bought a copy of them online but you might find them for free.


----------



## RCall (May 30, 2012)

Thank you, ill just try and get hard copies off Amazon so I can read them while im at work, "working".


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

The trick worm will get plenty of fish without trimming it down, I'd reccomend fishing it wacky style without any weight, perferably white or pink and let it sink then twitch it back to the canoe, vary the depth and speed and it will get crushed....just my 2cents...


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

I've caught a few using a trick worm but have better success when i scale down.


----------

